# Tecumseh 692509 Service Manual Needed



## tecumseh123 (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi guys. I’m rebuilding a Tecumseh LV148EA (LEV90) engine and this model is only featured in tge service manual 692509. If anyone would like to share it with me I’ll be very very thankful guys.

Best regards


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Not sure if this is the right one, but try this link

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumseh181-1275-14.pdf


----------



## tecumseh123 (Apr 19, 2018)

No, that's not the one unfortunately. I need the service manual handbook no. 692509. I've seen it in this forum it was available for download online but now the link is dead and I can't find anywhere else. So, I was thinking If someone might have it in the computer or so.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Understand....


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Use the link posted but delete the part after the word manual and you will get a list of many manuals to choose from. Have a good one. Geo


----------

